# In progress family room rebuild



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

I'm keeping the mancave with the Benq w500, and 100" screen. although I may have to buy an Epson 8350 for it because this 8700UB is spoiling me rotten.

I thought I wanted to have a larger venue for movie watching then just a comfy leather loveseat in my 12X10 mancave. My family room is 13.5 X 21 with marginally acceptable light control - no direct sunlight. and the room is also viewable from my kitchen nook, that is being removed and in it's place a bar with stools overlooking this room. A riser will be put against the back wall for the love seat, the couch will go in front of it, that leave a good 12 feet from the screen for Xbox/Kinect action 










This is the start, I don't want to always block the fireplace so the screen will lift up and hang flush from the ceiling when not in use ( like that's ever going to happen) I'm wonderig about putting a soft light in back of the screen, I've heard that helps the image quality somehow. The screen is a fixed 100" aluminum frame, that and my projector are from Visual Apex - I like these guys so much I pay state sales tax to buy from them, they take care of you.

I just received the pieces I need to complete the system, amazon has a new prime customer










I need to wait for new carpet, and hoping to have the wiring done by next week for new paint. More pics as construction moves forward

Put the risers in, I can't wait for carpet, I may do wiring this weekend. Cant wait!










Need carpet, paint, remove the unused light fixture curtain for fireplace and some wire routing, it's starting to come together!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm rolling around the same idea: adding projection to the family room/kitchen combo. I'm thinking drop down screen with a plasma behind for casual viewing. Please update with more pictures as your install progresses.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Updated with risers, hope to put in wiring this weekend, and instead of a separate HTPC, I'll be running a separate HDMI from my ManCave PC's ATI 6850 video card to the receiver and using a bluetooth keyboard and mouse.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd just double check your bluetooth range first and make sure it's not the least bit flakey. After you add in the extra EMI from all your equip, your range is likely to drop. If wiring, I would still run for both options if it's convenient. Wire is cheap compared to the time and expense of cutting holes in walls.


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

The bluetooth keyboard is working without issue from anywhere in the theater room! The Kinect sensor will need to be moved down and a bit forward, now as it sits on top of the screen, you need to move too close for games. Once they implement the voice recognition changes to Kinect I saw at E3 I'm going to love the Xbox 360


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## ragingsamster (May 1, 2008)

Well, It is just about done - I just need to add a formica surface up top that will seat 3-4 with either food or xboxes w/screens for lan parties










Here's a view looking back from the screen









I put the rug in front because I don't want to wear out the new carpet underneath - Kinect Dance Central parties rock

The Onkyo remote controls everything except the projector, so I am down to two remotes - it even works as an Xbox controller


----------

